# best generic Adderall brand?



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Which generic Adderall brand do you find is the best/most effective? Sandoz, Barr, CorePharma are the only one's I know of. I've been taking the CorePharma Adderall for a couple months now and I'm pretty satisfied with it. Only downside is that it wears off kinda quick (maybe thats just me). Which is your favorite?


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've tried the CorePharma, (the round light blue pills) and the Barr, (orange pills). I didn't notice any difference between them. I couldn't really tell when they wore off or had any kind of crash while taking them. Maybe I wasn't on a high enough dose?


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

redtogo72 said:


> I've tried the CorePharma, (the round light blue pills) and the Barr, (orange pills). I didn't notice any difference between them. I couldn't really tell when they wore off or had any kind of crash while taking them. Maybe I wasn't on a high enough dose?


Thanks for your input. I took some Barr for the first time today, and its quite different from CorePharma's Adderall. IDK if its better than CP or not yet. What dose did you take?


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Did you recently change pharmacies? That's why I ended up with two different generics. The Walmart carried the Barr generic, and the other pharmacy carried another.

20mg. 10mg in the morning and 10mg in the afternoon. How much do you take?


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

redtogo72 said:


> Did you recently change pharmacies? That's why I ended up with two different generics. The Walmart carried the Barr generic, and the other pharmacy carried another.
> 
> 20mg. 10mg in the morning and 10mg in the afternoon. How much do you take?


I've never used a different pharmacy before. I take like atleast 90 through the course of the day cause I got a tolerance really fast with adderall. I've stopped taking it lately. Needed a break from coming up and going down every day.


----------



## TMER91 (Feb 11, 2012)

*It's all the same to me Frankly*

I've taken all the amphetamines except Desoxyn (methamphetamine HCl). So that includes Adderall, Adderall XR, Dexedrine (and Dextrostat if you want to count that), and Dexedrine Spansules and all the generics.

Currently I am taking the generic Dexedrine Spansule generic (2x15mg capsules in the morning made by Mallinckrodt/Covidien because I use an independent pharmacy that a.) doesn't shoot ugly looks at me for bringing in a Dexedrine Spansule script and b.) I am the only one in a long time that brings in Dexedrine Spansule scripts and get generic. I've had Barr/Teva generic and it seemed alright to me. The only generic I hated was Mylan Klonopin.

Now, in your case I can offer my opinions on Adderall XR and then Adderall IR. First what you must understand about Adderall XR is that Shire PLC is the manufacturer, but all that happens is that shire stamps 'M. Amphet Salts' and the dosage strength in milligrams '5', '10', '15', '20', '25', and '30' after they manufacture the XR version. Then Teva just distributes the XR version along with another company named Global Pharmaceuticals. So, XR comes from the same source, just a different distribution.

Shire no longer manufactures immediate release Adderall (Adderall IR). However, in my experience with manufacturers of the generic brands of the IR version I have barely noticed anything different. People really get stuck in their minds about this effect that one generic is better than the other. So if one sucks for you for example (Teva or CorePharma etc. Adderall IR Generic), then call around and find out where you can get a different brand and sample it for a month.

*Here is a List of Manufacturers/Distributors of Adderall IR:*
Teva (a.k.a. Barr) Pharmaceuticals
CorePharma
Sandoz (formerly Eon Labs)
Mallinckrodt/Covidien (may be discontinued but it never hurts to check)

I personally have never noticed a difference unlike some people who I think get too wrapped up in their own head with the idea "Oh my god, I don't know which one is the best! I wish Shire still produced Adderall IR."

So I think it is all hysteria, so I wish you good luck!


----------

